# Well F me I'm famous (not exactly but...)



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I posted some pics up here that I did at Ultimate Dubs this year, I had done them principally for myself but spoke to Performance VW whilst at the show and after. I submitted them and my mate Colin calls me this afternoon to tell me that he "thinks some of mine are in" sprinted down to WH Smiths to buy the latest copy:









And guess what, I have got the 2 page spread on 32 and 33:









the big pic on 35:









and about 10 smaller pics.

Got credited on the main page too, chuffed is putting it mildly:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Sod the credit, did they pay??!?

(Well done though mate. Nice feeling aint it?)


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice one G!!!!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Good stuff Graeme, always nice to get a mention to.:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

NickTB said:


> Sod the credit, did they pay??!?
> 
> (Well done though mate. Nice feeling aint it?)


Agreed on all counts!

As said though, a nice feeling, I bet that made you feel ten feet tall seeing them in print like that, nice one! :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> Agreed on all counts!
> 
> As said though, a nice feeling, I bet that made you feel ten feet tall seeing them in print like that, nice one! :thumb:


I was standing in Smiths giving it the big I am........:lol:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

NickTB said:


> Sod the credit, did they pay??!?
> 
> (Well done though mate. Nice feeling aint it?)


They are quite a small concern actually and didn't pay, no. I was quite happy to do it for the mention and a sub!!


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice work Graeme! I will go to the shop now and get my copy.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Saw these in the original thread - awesome shots mate well done


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> They are quite a small concern actually and didn't pay, no. I was quite happy to do it for the mention and a sub!!


Good on ya mate! Get a few dozen copies put to one side lol Nice pics too. :thumb:


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice!, I would love to be published also :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Awesome stuff! They look spot on spread across the pages like that! :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice Work Mr Dub Nut :thumb: 

Enjoy the feeling 

Johnny


----------



## bluloop (Aug 16, 2006)

Well done Mr Clark :thumb:

Fantastic pics, well deserved.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Great shots mate, well done! :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice one! Buy at least a couple of copies so you can keep one pristine for posterity. And hand them out to friends and family


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one Graeme, thats some nice photos


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Congratulations, mate :thumb: You must be over the moon :thumb:

They were some great shots as well - I thought so when you originally put them up on here. 

Great work, well done


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I am proper chuffed, makes up for them being binned from the Feb photo comp for being "low on creativity..."

Glad to share them with you guys and thanks for all the thanks its making me glow a little!!:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

bluloop said:


> Well done Mr Clark :thumb:
> 
> Fantastic pics, well deserved.


even got your car in too, see I told you back in '92 stick around and I'll make ya famous!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## g3rey (May 3, 2008)

Nice one G, pictures look great as one would expect, well done


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

well done mate :thumb: 

I actually bought this mag today for someone and had a look thru :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

g3rey said:


> Nice one G, pictures look great as one would expect, well done





notsosmall said:


> well done mate :thumb:
> 
> I actually bought this mag today for someone and had a look thru :thumb:


Cheers guys - appreciate it, thats praise coming from you Gary you're not exactly slow with a cam yourself!!:thumb:


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Thats awesome Graeme :doublesho always thought you was a top tog mate, well pleased for ya don't forget to bring a copy to the next CBC,makes me feel good that a published photographer has taken pics of my pussy (cat)
Well done mate:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

superb pics - exactly what a mag wants as they show it off well but allow them to put copy in them as well :thumb: Really well executed as well.

Just out of interest, what format did you give them - RAW or Tiffs etc?

:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> superb pics - exactly what a mag wants as they show it off well but allow them to put copy in them as well :thumb: Really well executed as well.
> 
> Just out of interest, what format did you give them - RAW or Tiffs etc?
> 
> :thumb:


They set out from Jpeg's but my workflow is to take the RAW's through lightroom and save them as both. I sent a CD that had both on and allowed them to choose, I can tell by looking at the layout in the mag they used the jpeg's !!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

nice one G. I had the same thing in 2007 at the OE show. Great feeling to get published. 

I love the way they put each photographers pics on seperate pages so you don't notice the difference in camera / iso / filters / editing etc.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

wll done, thouht they were a cracking set when originally posted !!!!
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

nogrille said:


> nice one G. I had the same thing in 2007 at the OE show. Great feeling to get published.
> 
> I love the way they put each photographers pics on seperate pages so you don't notice the difference in camera / iso / filters / editing etc.


I have got the bug now, am whoring myself to editors all over the shop now!!



MARKETMAN said:


> wll done, thouht they were a cracking set when originally posted !!!!
> :thumb::thumb:


CHeers mate, coming from you thats praise indeed


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Congrats mate, I remember thinking they were cracking pics when I first saw them.

Awesome work, and hopefully the first of many mag shoots :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Well done G :thumb:, the main 'blurred' shot is awesome (sorry mate don't know the correct term for it :lol


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Nice one mate :thumb:.. next stop... paid commissioned work.
To help you achieve this, join the Bureau of Freelance Photographers. You won't regret it.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

IGADIZ said:


> Nice one mate :thumb:.. next stop... paid commissioned work.
> To help you achieve this, join the Bureau of Freelance Photographers. You won't regret it.


Good advice mate, payment on its way to BFP!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice one!!!!


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats some lovely pictures! I bet your well pleased


----------

